# New here any one from Lancaster County, PA



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Hey, I'm from CA, but I just wanted to say welcome to the forum!


----------



## mrsaber (May 31, 2008)

*New Here*

Hey, thanks, for the welcome. So what kind of riding do you do in California? I've had my horse for several years but have just now learned how to control him and ride. He knew more than I did so I had to take lessons on a lesson horse to overcome some fear that I had from lack of knowledge. It's been a journey but well worth the time and effort.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hi and welcome to the horse forum!!!, hope you enjoy it as much as we do!!!, just wondering if you've gone trailing in vally forge yet?.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the HF! Have heaps of fun!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## mrsaber (May 31, 2008)

*new here*

Thanks for the welcome Jiffers.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome to HF! I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

no problem!!
how do u like the forum so far??


----------



## mrsaber (May 31, 2008)

*reply to JIffers & everyone else*

Yes, I do like HF it's the best site I've found so far. It's nice to get replies and to know that someone has actually read your posting. Sure do wish I could find someone from PA or northern MD. Is your horse Arab & Quarter Horse mix? I have a Quarter Horse (gelding) and board a Arab (mare). I had heard that they were going to breed them together. Is he big like a Quarter Horse or smaller like and Arab?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Im really glad you are enjoying the forum!


----------

